

Ask HN: Does your ACM chapter suck? - jmtame

My school has one of the country's largest ACM chapters, yet it's extremely cliquey.  I know there's a line that is fuzzy between "hackers" and "entrepreneurship," so I might be unreasonable in expecting ACM hackers to be more entrepreneurial.  Does anyone else have this problem at their school?<p>Our ACM chapter hasn't always sucked, but it seems to go through cycles.
======
hapless
Why did you expect "the world’s largest educational and scientific computing
society" to welcome your "entrepreneurship" ?

That's just not what they're about.

------
dangrover
This is my school's: <http://acm.ccs.neu.edu>

It's okay -- I was involved for a couple years, then got sick of it. We've had
some decent speakers.

------
TransientMuse
My chapter at University of the Pacific doesn't even have a website right now.
We have a forum that doesn't get used, and the club is filled with gamers that
don't have very much motivation to do anything related to programming. I'm
going to try to start an SICP project group next semester, but right now no
one's trying to do anything educational or new.

